
Flight Attendants Don't Drink Coffee/Tea on Airplanes - ALee
https://www.inc.com/peter-economy/the-surprising-thing-flight-attendants-say-you-should-never-do-on-an-airplane-though-youve-probably-done-it-many-times-before.html
======
mindcrime
The interesting thing is, this article sounds scary ... "ooooh, e.coli, fear,
tremble, shake". But while people _could_ get sick from drinking airplane
coffee/tea, I question if there's any evidence that this is __actually
happening __. That is, where 's the long line of people who actually got sick
as a result of drinking a cup of coffee or tea on an airplane.

Anecdotally (and we all know what that's worth) when I was a consultant I flew
around all the time and I always drank coffee on planes and I never got sick.
And I can't recall a single case of a colleague getting sick in any way that
would have any apparent connection to this "problem".

Hey, maybe it's a real thing, and I was just very lucky. But color me
skeptical with regards to the idea that drinking airplane coffee/tea is
actually any particular threat.

------
bob_theslob646
Why is it that so many industries cut corners and only fix problems when a
light is shined?

It's always tricky with food/drink because the result of cutting corners is
not death (usually) but just inconvenience for the victim.

